# Removing B15 Door Panel & Removing/Installing Grill



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

I would like to know how to remove the doorpaneling on a 2000 Nissan Sentra SE? I have found 3 visible screw and one plastic pin, have unscrewed all them, and still could not remove the door panel. As for the grill I cant find any threads or newhere on the net as to how to remove and make a new grill on a Sentra much like what you see on this maxima install. Here

Just to let you know I HAVE searched the forum and others thoroughly. 

Please help me out thank you.


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

bumpage


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not sure how it works on the B15, but to take our door panels off, you must go around and remove all the screws from the outside of the panel (3 metal, 4 plastic). Then you take out the control switch (1 screw) and carefully pry out the door handle trim. Jus go around and see what's holding it in, it's not rocket science.


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

lol, thanks man, I tried to do that briefly but I'll look some more. any idea how to remove the grill on the 00 Sentra and make a custom one?


----------

